# Another domainname problem with apache

## Luc484

Hi. I read this thread to setup the domain name for apache, but I still get:

```
apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
```

I did the same things of the first answer and the instruction of the last message, but still the same. These are the config files:

```
cluca htdocs # cat /etc/conf.d/domainname

OVERRIDE=1

#DNSDOMAIN=""

cluca htdocs # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="cluca"

cluca htdocs # cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.1           cluca

192.168.0.3     clucawinxp

192.168.0.2     croby

192.168.0.4     pluca
```

I don't know what to put for dnsdomain and for NameServer in apache2.conf. Could someone exmplain it to me? The guide on gentoo-wiki skips this part.

Thanks for any hint.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> #DNSDOMAIN=""

 

Specify a domain name, then  :Smile:   Or, put in httpd.conf:

```
ServerName www.whoever.com
```

----------

## Luc484

Th problem is that... I don't have a domain name. My pc is connected to a adsl modem (no router), and to a LAN with static IPs. Which could be the domain name then?

Thanks for your answer.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Then you may as well have:

```
DNSDOMAIN="homenetwork"
```

And modify httpd.conf as I mentioned.

----------

## Luc484

And "homenetwork" is...? IP address of the server machine AND netmask? So 192.168.0.0?

Should I edit httpd.conf or apache2.conf?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> And "homenetwork" is...?

 

It's just a name, for the sake of having a name.

 *Quote:*   

> IP address of the server machine AND netmask?

 

ifconfig eth0 shows:

```
inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
```

 *Quote:*   

> Should I edit httpd.conf or apache2.conf?

 

Having both files present is horribly confusing. Choose and stick with just one.

----------

## Luc484

Great! I edited as you said the domainname, and then updated the https.conf. The error is not appearing any more. Anyway, if I try to access the page http://127.0.0.1 I can't get anything. Shouldn't it load the html page? From the guide it seems it should. Maybe something is still not correctly configured?

----------

## Luc484

I forgot to tell that the error in the log it's (as in many other threads):

```
[Mon Nov 14 19:50:52 2005] [notice] child pid 14085 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

Thanks.

----------

## songniao

i emerge mod_jk and have the same problem too.

please help.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Are you using safe CFLAGS?

----------

